# It's almost Halloween, and you've won a 40k costume of your dreams. What would it be?



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

So... What costume would YOU folks have made for Halloween if you won access to a Hollywood make-up/costume/FX warehouse and staff?

For myself, I wouldn't mind being a Thousand Sons Sorcerer Lord in Terminator armour. Of course, the armour would be made of plastic... but it would LOOK cool... :grin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd be Lucius the Eternal for Halloween, awesome


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

i would be either the skull taker or ghazghkull


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Space Marine, I mean honestly, you cannot get much scarier than an 8 foot tall man in Armour holding a rapid-firing rocket-launcher


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Death Company Chaplain with junk pack, (jump pack with hollow area were lollies are storded.)and power fist.

or grey knight termi.


----------



## Netganks (Oct 16, 2008)

i like the thought of going as a flash gits ( think thats how you spell it )


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I'd go as Jaghatai Khan, with a converted bike to look like a Space marine bike, just to roll up on at the start of the party. :biggrin:


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Has to be a chaos corrupted Sister of Battle.... I'd throw the fluff aside for fun and it'd be so much better than any attempt by me to simply convert a tiny model! :biggrin:


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Howling banshee, people would have to answer the door with me screaming through the letterbox.


----------



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

I would have my girl go as a Deamonette and myself as Greater Deamon of Slaanesh


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

A fully-working Tau Battlesuit. That would be awesome... :grin:
or, if I can get hold of miniature-ising equipment, a gretchin or scarab. I could sneak into people's houses, nick all the sweets and be out again without them noticing.
However, for scaryness... a Necron Warrior (duh!) after all, you are a 8-foot skeleton holding a gun that atomises people. And the skeleton part fits in with halloween too.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd go as a tyranid, claiming that the guy in the alien suits my cousin. 
Never again will people question the existence of a load of giant dinosaur bug things intent on devouring all the candy in the galaxy.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I'd be a Flayed One. The necrons are just scarry, but these guys would make any Alien cry for his mummy!!!!! Metal-slow-walking-machines-with-claws-full-of-blood-and-dead-men-skin-over-them, isn't it wonderfull?


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

An Emperor class battleship.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I would go with a dreadnaught. assault cannon that fires that string stuff and an inflatable dred combat weapon(so I don'y hurt people)


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Reaver...Titan, :biggrin:

or a plague marine or more importantly Typhus...power armored zombies anyone?

oh yea or maybe the nightbringer


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

ahem, bloodthirster plz


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Haemonculus for me. I like the banshee one though. Hehe.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'd be a ripper swarm.... Just to show people what a man being eaten alive looks like...


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> Space Marine, I mean honestly, you cannot get much scarier than an 8 foot tall man in Armour holding a rapid-firing rocket-launcher


I see your Space Marine and raise you a full sized, fully functional Defiler


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

A Black Apostle from the Word Bearers. talk about the tightest armor ever and i get an accursed crozius oh god i cant wait....dang to bad it wont happen


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

a bloodletter, i just want an excuse to swing a giant sword around


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

uhhhh, duhhh, a catachan! no, really, maybe an obliterator


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd have to go with pedro Kantor, he's just so sweet!


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

I would have a gold colored armor like rogal dorns then probably dye my hair orange for the night and just go like that with all his gear since my hair shapes like his automatically lol


----------



## warlord_morukk (Oct 20, 2008)

I would be an imperial commisar


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Sanguinuis is the obvious answer. Who wouldn't want to be a primarch with wings and all the awesomeness of the Emperor albeit less powerful. FOR THE GREAT WINGED ONE!


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Initiate said:


> Sanguinuis is the obvious answer. Who wouldn't want to be a primarch with wings and all the awesomeness of the Emperor albeit less powerful. FOR THE GREAT WINGED ONE!


Power armoured angel.....some one n ot familiar with 40k...
I'm an angel in armour and a big gun and a sword...wtf you want.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Gotta go with an Eldar Swooping Hawk, preferably with extendable wings. 

Failing that, and Ork Tankbusta, complete with tankhammer and bomb squig. Either one would be too cool.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

An Avater of Khaine would impress people if you went knocking on their door, I reckon.


----------



## Shas La (Oct 13, 2008)

me?? i would go as a kroot carnivore crouch on their doorstep and growl gurgle at the until the scream and gimme goodies lol

:threaten: "gimme ur goodies or ill eat you"


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

The Emperor in a giant golden wheel chair. with RIMS !!!!!!!


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Dies Irae said:


> I'd be a Flayed One. The necrons are just scarry, but these guys would make any Alien cry for his mummy!!!!! Metal-slow-walking-machines-with-claws-full-of-blood-and-dead-men-skin-over-them, isn't it wonderfull?


Freddy Kreugers cousin?:grin:


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

gotta be a dreadnought with an assault cannon that fires jelly babies and a power fist for "getting people's attention"

that or a khorne bezerker - they'd have to answer the door with me smashing their window open.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

A Daemonette.

Not for _me_ obviously.

:slaaneshi cyclops:

EDIT: sorry Razagel, didn't know you'd already called this one.

OK: A Daemonette.

_For me_, obviously.

That would scare the bejabbers out of anyone if I was Trick or Treating... a hairy, paunchy 40-year-old guy in a leather basque on the doorstep...


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

(shudders)

For me how about a ... necron, yep, definately a necron.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

probably a daemonhost wait no need to do that i only have to bind my body with an insane daemon and become its host.

probably a grey knight grand master or inquisitor lord. tease me and you will pay

or even better a vindicare assassain. i will become invisible hehehehe. i can see what you are doing


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd just want an unpainted suit of (plastic or PVC) power armour, and paint it in my own Chapter's colors with a spray can or two. However, it's going to be awfully tough to ever be anything other than a Roman trooper for halloween... oh, the joys of reenactment...


----------



## Netganks (Oct 16, 2008)

i would have to say space marine in white with a bloter and chain sword


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd go as Magnus. Failing that, a grot. I'm about the size of one.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

XV8crisis said:


> gotta be a dreadnought with an assault cannon that fires jelly babies and a power fist for "getting people's attention"
> 
> that or a khorne bezerker - they'd have to answer the door with me smashing their window open.


I would have the cannon shoot hard candy. Later on you can convert the assualt cannon to shoot T-Shirts


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Have to be a Marine, they're way too cool. Maybe a Dark Angel though for Halloween, with the full robed get up too.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Kapeesh said:


> ... how about a ... necron, yep, definately a necron.


That's what my eldest dressed up as a couple of years ago... he had a skeleton suit and this weird (soft, almost foil-like) helmet from a dressing-up space suit and a skull mask. I rather stupidly asked him if he was a zombie spaceman or something, and he replied in that "oh parents are so stupid" way children have... "I'm a _Necron_." Yes, of course you are. How stupid of me.

F***ing creepy if you ask me, but then as a kid I used to have nightmares about mummies _and_ cybermen, so finding Necrons inhabiting 40k was a bit... "great, two childhood terrors rolled into one... thank you Games Workshop!"

Antway; good call, you get lots of stuff because people find it disturbing and want you to go away, I suspect.

:hiding behind the sofa cyclops:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Ravenwing biker, roll up to a party on my tricked-out black wheels!!


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

how about kharn the betrayer people answer the door to me screaming blood for the blood god skulls for the skull throne as well as me swinging a bloody chain axe about
he he he


----------



## Malagate (Jul 28, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> I'd be a ripper swarm.... Just to show people what a man being eaten alive looks like...


Now that's an awesome and actually possible to do idea! Just need to make a few scaled up Ripper Swarm models, attach them to your clothes, add fake blood and then run around screaming, brilliant stuff.

On impracticle/impossible costumes, I'd go as the Deceiver. Just so I could float around naked.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

I have to go with Ghazkhull. I'd love a set of mega-armor for halloween. Or christmas. Or any other holdiay for that matter!


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Blood Angel Terminator or a ...Carnifex!


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

im would go as changeling, so when i get bored of my costume just turn into a new one.

Or just go as an empty shoe, nothing more scary than that


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

A Flayed one they are by far the most awsome models ever with awsome fluff and they would make REALLY good halloween costumes


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

Imperator Titan =)

Plaguebearer. For the gross-out effect. I am married, what do I care =)


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Space marine scout w/ sniper rifle and camo cloak.


----------



## Tau_Empire_Rising (Nov 17, 2008)

pathfinder with piranha light skimmer, or just a regular firewarrior


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

you people do realize this is a little under 2 months old now right?, Halloween is gone, long gone


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd wear a Stella Cadente fanboy badge, flag and matching boxer shorts.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> I'd wear a Stella Cadente fanboy badge, flag and matching boxer shorts.


there being made as we speak, I just need suppliers


----------

